# Iowa Guys



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, since it has snowed and maybe I will have some money now, I think we should plan an Iowa meet sometime. There was a little discussion about doing this at Hooters in Des Moines. I think that is an excellent location, and would be a good place for this event as well :redbounce Who is in? And when should we plan this?


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

im in what date works


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I could be in, if it's on a weekend.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i know willam woud be in also raptorman 



how about feb 10th at hooters on 22nd st west des moines or there is another place i know they have a private room with a table couch lazy boy its 25.00 may be a daytona 500 party let me know i will set it up


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

here is the place i was talkin about

http://www.desmoinesnightlife.com/autographs_sports_bar_and_grill.htm

let me know so i can book a room


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Iowa*

I would be in for Feb. 10th Hooters is good for me, or where ever you decide. I know there are quite a few good places to go in Des Moines. Daytonas is also good. Lets leave it up to you if you want and let us all know. If we plan it I am sure it will snow that day, so lets get it planned. I have loved these last few weeks!!!


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

my wifey plows aswell. so i say HOOTERS.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

vwovw;359212 said:


> my wifey plows aswell. so i say HOOTERS.


hooters it is feb 10th what time??? the bud shootout is on that nite


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Iowa*

Hooters sounds god to me, yes the Bud Shootout is on that night. I don't care about the time, 6, 7 8, does not matter to me. I am going to be out of pocket for a week or so, but I will be around by the 10th. So count me in.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

please rsvp if you can make it 




im in


----------



## Felice03 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds good count me in! Im new to this site and would like to meet a few of you.

Felice


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

welcome to plow site should be a good time


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

is any one going to make it on sat


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

looks like a no go for sat im in if any one else wants to let me know


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

i think i'm in. let you know sat morning.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

i up for something and i have a buddy is going to come out as well. He hasn't joined yet cause hes playin some online war video game for the last few months  
Hes plows with a chevy and a snoway v. 
If its just us three we can meet for a few anyways.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

oh well looks like it will be www.euroblitz.org gtg tonight at MI Mexican restaurant.
we tried


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*next sat*

next sat im in my comp was down


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow I completely missed this thread. Unfortunalty my weekends are all booked up til March 3rd (Got tickets for the Iowa Illinois BBall game that day). I hope you guys can have one thought. Make sure to get some pics.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

William B.;369583 said:


> Wow I completely missed this thread. Unfortunalty my weekends are all booked up til March 3rd (Got tickets for the Iowa Illinois BBall game that day). I hope you guys can have one thought. Make sure to get some pics.


well dr said my wife will have a baby this week so we may to wait mabe you could make it


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats on the little one Joe!


----------

